# Does anybody have an iguana???



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

my boyfriend and I are thinking about getting one and we've done a LOT of research about them just to make sure that an iguana would be something we would both be comfortable with. I was wondering what other people thought about them from an owner's perspective? Any input would be greatly appreciated!! thankie


----------



## RandomWiktor (Aug 19, 2009)

I've fostered many iguanas and my boyfriend and I currently have a young rescued male. I have always enjoyed keeping iguanas, but I can't say that they're "good" pets. Enjoyable to observe, fulfilling to care for? Sure. But in most cases, an iguana isn't an enjoyable pet the way other lizards are. Many do not tame up as nicely as say, a beardie or a gecko, and they'll always be a very labor-intensive animal to own. I adore the species, but personally I feel that they are not good pets for the majority of homes. 
If you've researched at length, you understand that they are:
- Extremely large at maturity 
- Require a very large enclosure at maturity with plenty of climbing branches and enrichment items.
- Need a varied fresh vegetation-based diet, supplementation, etc. EVERY day
- Require expensive UVB lighting and heating aparatus
- Are not guarenteed to be friendly, even IF you handle daily, thus meaning that you may have an aggressive 5ft lizard one day
- Can harm you via biting and clawing
- May develop expensive veterinary problems (and can be hard to find a vet for)
- May develop harmful stereotypical behaviors if not adequately cared for
IF you think you can deal with all of that, then by all means, please DO adopt one; good owners are in short supply! But please never buy; they are cheifly wild caught and unhealthy, and rescues are simply overflowing with unwanted iggies.


----------

